# Shimano Tiagra STI Shifter 8 degree Wedges/Inserts



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

I'm after the 8 degree Shimano Tiagra STI shifter wedges. Does anyone have any please? 

I have tried and tried to purchase them but there seems to be a European shortage at the moment and I can't get specifically the left hand one which is out of stock everywhere and I can't reach the left hand STI as a result. I have the 4 degree inserts but need the additional 4 degree ones that take them up to 8 degree (due to my slight paralysis down the left side of my body)

I have the Shimano Tiagra 4600 shifters (double, 10 speed).


----------



## sittingbull (24 May 2014)

They would appear to be in stock here: left and right.
£4 each plus £2.50 delivery.
Hope this helps


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 May 2014)

sittingbull said:


> They would appear to be in stock here: left and right.
> £4 each plus £2.50 delivery.
> Hope this helps


Thank you every so much. I had looked and looked and looked, but obviously not quite far enough! Even spent a day walking around bike shops in Bristol trying to get hold of them as well, most places had the right hand one, but no-one had the left hand one.
Order has been placed, fingers crossed!


----------



## sittingbull (24 May 2014)

I would have thought they should be included with new STIs (and new bikes) automatically. Their cost is probably miniscule in relation to the overall lever cost. Glad you've got it sorted


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 May 2014)

Strangely they came with the 4 degree inserts already fitted, but no additional 4 degree ones to make up to the 8 degrees...


----------

